# My weight loss miracle...



## OctoberArabian (Feb 17, 2012)

WHOA. I didnt even know there was a plus sized rider portion to this forum! Very cool 

If you want, you can track my incredible weight loss journey with hCG on youtube. I make vLog updates for everyone to see! MissHCG16's Channel - YouTube

My first vLog explains my weight gain and how I discovered what could be literally called the weight loss miracle. I know that it has changed my life, and I'm not even finished yet. So far I've lost 13lbs and 3.5 combined inches in 12 days. My latest one was made this morning  Feel free to message me if you have any questions!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

that is good for you what are you doing ?


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh my goodness I watch this forum dreading the day someone says the words "hcg diet" :/

There are SO many risks associated with that diet, people end up collapsing and in the hospital, ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome, heart disease, even lung disease....It's really scary once you look into it.

Are you paying for the hormone? If you are, stop! You're throwing your money away. There is no proof that it works, it's not even approved by the FDA and many people who do the restrictive calories but not the hormone are losing the exact same amount of weight....And even the calorie restriction is so unhealthy, you can't exercise safely, and if you ever go back to eating healthy it's quite common to regain all the weight back...

I'm sorry, I have just done a ton of research into this diet (My boss and my mother both tried this with awful consequences, which then inspired me to do a competitive speech on it and a mock congress bill) And I am sooo concerned for people using it. After looking into it more it is so scary what can happen....


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Speak to the queen of crazy diets, and even I wont go there, far to scary


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

so what is this I have never hear of this diet???


----------



## OctoberArabian (Feb 17, 2012)

SorrelHorse; all I can say is, I feel.... I feel so good. I cant even describe it to you. I feel so much healthier in all sorts of ways. There is a huge hCG community on youtube who have all had amazing experiences with it, and have kept the weight off for years. There are many medications out there now that people take without ever contemplating the risks they have towards thier organs, tylanol, aspirin, over the counter medications that produce terrible side effects, because they are made up of chemicals that are foreign to the body.

hCG is a hormone found in all pregnant women, a natural occurring substance in the body, making it very safe with very little side effects. The hormone makes it possible for both the mother and the fetus to survive off of just one calorie source by using fat stores as well as your daily intake of calories. This is what makes it possible for someone to eat 500 cals a day, and still feel great - because thier bodies are converting up to 3000 calories from the fat you have already stored. If you think about it, your body is getting more calories on the very low calorie diet phase than you might on a regular day, with no hCG. Of course there are going to be other companies such as Hydroxycut and Xenadrine who want to bash hCG, if thier own claims are false, they can surely make false claims about a competitor product that actually works. 

Now, clearly, being over weight can cause a huge array of health problems. I personally have never encountered any negative side effect from hCG, aside from mild headaches when my body was adjusting to the sudden lack of sugar. Like coming off a... sugar high. You would experience the same with the Atkins diet, by cutting out sugar and carbs. But now that I haven't had any sugar and very little carbs, I feel amazing. As for gaining weight back, hCG resets your metabolism, and also helps to rebuild your adrenal gland, making it easier to keep weight off afterwards. But I think the biggest thing for me is, I'm losing this weight. I've struggled for so many years and finally, FINALLY, I have hope. A lot of hope. I feel like once I reach that goal weight, and finally know what it FEELS like, to have a body I am comfortable in, I will not give that up for even a trace of the lifestyle I had before. My mother in law had amazing results, and has nothing but good things to say about it. She's also kept off the weight since, and even lost another 10lbs. 

People who are overweight, will try anything. Being someone who _has_ gotten very ill from other weight loss methods and pills, I know my body and its reactions to substances very well. Have you gone through live testimonials on youtube or elsewhere? Have you researched both the positive, and the negative effects? I went through absolutely every shred of hCG info that I could find before committing myself to this diet, and the positives far, far, far outweigh whatever negativity is out there. People mostly hear that its a 500 cal a day diet and bash it, label it as unhealthy, before they even read into how it works. (not saying that you are, just saying thats mostly the reaction people get) I've done it, I love it, I have family that loves it, and I reccomend it to anyone without even a hint of hesitance.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I know how you have to feel about this but there are so much healthier ways....This diet was shot down in the 70s, I don't even know why it came back.


----------



## OctoberArabian (Feb 17, 2012)

loveduffy said:


> so what is this I have never hear of this diet???


hCG is a hormone that is available through injection via prescription in a medical clinic, prescription at home injections, or sublingual (under the tongue) drops. Its only available online (order from a reliable source of course) or by clinic in the US. I use sublingual drops and they're working wonders for me. 

Your meals must be 100 grams of protein - chicken, beef, shrimp or white fish twice a day, with a serving of vegetables and a bread stick per meal. You're also allowed 2 servings of fruit per day. You can drink water, black coffee and green tea.

The drops are also an appetite suppressant, eventually you find it hard to even eat 500 cals a day. The diet promises a loss of 1-2lbs per day.  

In one of my vlogs I post some before and after pictures of just one week, they're pretty amazing, albeit kind of embarrassing.. you can see them here: 




The link is in the description though so you'll have to click it into its own page on youtube!


----------



## OctoberArabian (Feb 17, 2012)

SorrelHorse said:


> I know how you have to feel about this but there are so much healthier ways....This diet was shot down in the 70s, I don't even know why it came back.


Probably because research became more advanced and they found out it wasnt as bad as they originally thought it was xD edit; i dont mean sass, thats just the first thing that came to my head haha. much love <3


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

And 500 calories is barely enough to support the human body. _Barely. _That's why you aren't supposed to exercise. And because of that, you lose muscle just as much as fat. And muscle weighs more than fat. This is a chart about healthy calorie intake from www.fitandtrim.co.uk 










You can also go here ( ChooseMyPlate.gov ) to customize yourself a diet that will keep you _healthy _instead of starved. I'm sorry if you feel offended by me but it truly scares me when I see people using this diet.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

OctoberArabian said:


> Probably because research became more advanced and they found out it wasnt as bad as they originally thought it was xD edit; i dont mean sass, thats just the first thing that came to my head haha. much love <3


If the research was so dense and thought-through you'd think they would at least be able to get the hormone approved by the FDA.... =/


----------



## OctoberArabian (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm not offended! Absolutely not  I'm a pretty happy go lucky person, I dont get offended easily. And your opinion is valid, as is your point. On a regular diet with no hCG, yes, you would be right, a human body would not be able to sustain itself. But I mentioned this here in my other post up there ^^

"the hormone makes it possible for both the mother and the fetus to survive off of just one calorie source by using fat stores as well as your daily intake of calories. This is what makes it possible for someone to eat 500 cals a day, and still feel great - because thier bodies are converting up to 3000 calories from the fat you have already stored. If you think about it, your body is getting more calories on the very low calorie diet phase than you might on a regular day, with no hCG."

I'm living proof that I have super energy, and feel good happiness of 500 cals a day and I've been at it for 12 days. If I was not taking hcg while on this caloric intake, I would not be feeling very well at all, because I would be getting ONLY 500 cals a day. On this diet, I'm getting about 2500 calories per day, and I'm not losing muscle. This hormone targets fat only and only from specific regions of the body (tummy, butt, thighs) because these are the natural stores of fat that women have saved up for the naturally occurring hcg to use when you are pregnant, not your muscles. edit: you'll notice on before and after pictures of hcg that people usually have to work on their arms afterwards because thier arms tend to stay kind of fat, while their tummy, butt and thighs shrink down.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Do you mind telling me where you got that evidence? It's the exact opposite of what I have ever heard.


----------



## OctoberArabian (Feb 17, 2012)

Dr. Simeons was the original creator of the diet. There are many variations of his protocol but I chose to stick to the original because I think it has the best results. 

This is a link to the extensive manuscript, that explains everything, including how and why it works, as well as warnings:
http://www.poundsandinchesaway.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/dr-simeons-manuscript.pdf

Other hCG websites pretty much regurgitate the same information, seeing as that was the original, but I would have to say the best evidence is the huge community of hCG users and bloggers who share their own experiences with the world, including ups and downs. Of course before I tried it I was skeptical... I had been let down by so many other things. But I can safely say that this is one of the best choices I've made.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't really think taking advice from the creator of the diet is a good idea, but I can respect that if you really want to do it. Just be careful.


----------



## sirgalahadkem (Apr 24, 2012)

SorrelHorse said:


> Oh my goodness I watch this forum dreading the day someone says the words "hcg diet" :/
> 
> There are SO many risks associated with that diet, people end up collapsing and in the hospital, ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome, heart disease, even lung disease....It's really scary once you look into it.
> 
> ...



I'm a Certified Pharmacy Technician and licenced in the state of New Jersey. This is fancy for saying I'm not as trained as a pharmacist but I have to do continuing education credits every 2 years... 30 of them to be exact. I'm diabetic so I do a lot of my credits on that but I have done some on dieting. In a nutshell... my training says STAY FAR AWAY from HCG and all those other fad diets. They don't work especially long term. I did however find something that DOES work. Simple. Eat like a diabetic! I've lost 3 dress sizes since I was diagnosed last year. My meals are no more than 35-40 grams of Carbohydrates per meal and no more than 15-20 grams per snack. I eat every 2-3 hours which is hard when riding (I cheat on this part and don't eat as often as I'm supposed to but I pay for it when my blood sugar crashes!) Things that you MUST remove from your diet: White breads, starches especially potatoes!!, sugars (no brainer for a diabetic!), and junk food. You'd be surprised what you can and can't eat. For example: Watermelon is a big no-no while any kind of berries I can eat all I want of because they're very low on the glycemic index. My boyfriend and I have found wheat pizza which I'm allowed to have a little of as long as I have a salad first. I don't feel deprived of anything and often feel too full to eat a full portion of some things. I used to be able to eat 1/2 of a pizza but now I can eat only 1 or maybe 2 slices if I'm really hungry. Another secret if you're a pasta lover... there's a brand out there called Dreamfield farms. The label says around 40 carbs per serving but only 5 are digestible. This means I can actually eat Ziti, Lasagne, etc. again!!! While it takes a bit longer to lose weight, it's healther!! Plus you learn habits that last a lifetime and run less risk of reverting back to old habits and gaining the weight again.


----------



## sirgalahadkem (Apr 24, 2012)

OctoberArabian said:


> SorrelHorse; all I can say is, I feel.... I feel so good. I cant even describe it to you. I feel so much healthier in all sorts of ways. There is a huge hCG community on youtube who have all had amazing experiences with it, and have kept the weight off for years. There are many medications out there now that people take without ever contemplating the risks they have towards thier organs, tylanol, aspirin, over the counter medications that produce terrible side effects, because they are made up of chemicals that are foreign to the body.
> 
> hCG is a hormone found in all pregnant women, a natural occurring substance in the body, making it very safe with very little side effects. The hormone makes it possible for both the mother and the fetus to survive off of just one calorie source by using fat stores as well as your daily intake of calories. This is what makes it possible for someone to eat 500 cals a day, and still feel great - because thier bodies are converting up to 3000 calories from the fat you have already stored. If you think about it, your body is getting more calories on the very low calorie diet phase than you might on a regular day, with no hCG. Of course there are going to be other companies such as Hydroxycut and Xenadrine who want to bash hCG, if thier own claims are false, they can surely make false claims about a competitor product that actually works.
> 
> ...



I would call this anorexia with a cover-up. 500 calories a day is starving yourself no matter what you are taking on top of it! My sister had gastric bypass 2 years ago. She's pregnant and can not eat enough to sustain her and the baby. She's in an EXTREME high risk category and the little calories she does get go straight to the baby. I have to shave her head every week because she's so mal-nourished that she's losing her hair. Is this what you really want?


----------



## sirgalahadkem (Apr 24, 2012)

OctoberArabian said:


> hCG is a hormone that is available through injection via prescription in a medical clinic, prescription at home injections, or sublingual (under the tongue) drops. Its only available online (order from a reliable source of course) or by clinic in the US. I use sublingual drops and they're working wonders for me.
> 
> Your meals must be 100 grams of protein - chicken, beef, shrimp or white fish twice a day, with a serving of vegetables and a bread stick per meal. You're also allowed 2 servings of fruit per day. You can drink water, black coffee and green tea.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, they sell this crap in every Walmart across the United States. With all my years of experience in the pharmaceutical industry, I know it's not safe, have done research on many diets out there, and have taken classes to meet the requirements of my certification. If it were safe, the FDA would have approved it and even if they had, with their track record and recent recalls, I still wouldn't trust it. It doesn't matter if it's a hormone produced during pregnancy, It doesn't mean it's safe to put into your body if you're not pregnant. Doing something like that could have toxic effects on the body and cause other systems in your body to fall into chaos and cause more problems.


----------



## trvlingheart (Aug 4, 2009)

I agree that the diet is just not healthy, 500cals a day isn't sustainable, and one day the hCG intake will have to stop and the diet will have to return to normal, which could cause issues with the stomach having shrunk from the tiny intake of food for however long the diet lasts. 

My other issue is two fold (ok well 2.5), the hormone is naturally produced in the body when pregnant. However, the hormone taken for the diet is either synthetic or natural. There would be no way I'd take a synthetic hormone, not only is it not natural but who knows what side effects it would cause in the long run introducing a synthetic hormone for so long. The other side of the coin is that the natural hCG is extracted from pregnant female urine by catheter or 'clean catch'; and that just bugs me personally; But the other thing is, what does the constant intake of the hormone do to the hormonal balance of the body; every action has a reaction type of thing. 

I've known people to go on the 'diet' but those I knew, never stayed on it long after more in-depth research away from all the books, articles and such written by the people who 'created' the diet. 

To each their own, just be careful with diets, there are some scary ones out there, and this one is one of them. I'm working on becoming a Natural Health Consultant, which of course does not give me any credibility to anyone especially online, but I'm working on my own weight loss too and I've been focusing on diets and such and this isn't one I'd touch, there are a lot I won't touch, but this one not even with a 10ft. pole.


----------



## raisinandelana (Sep 11, 2011)

I was on it, lost 50 lbs....gained it all back.
even though my old doctor swore by it....this is why I have since then changed doctors, and found out I was ADHD....not Bipolar like he labeled me. 
But I also know of people that have done it and kept it all off....
but I've lost 10lbs since being put on adhd meds.
I will just count my 600 dollar loss on that diet.


----------

